# GTX580 mit Pure Power 530Watt L7?



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juni 2011)

Also wie der Titel schon sagt hat ein Freund von mit das obige Netzteil und will sich ne GTX580 holen jetzt meine Frage reicht das auf Dauer? Ich persönlich würde ihn davon abraten denn ich weiß das die Bauteile des Pure Powers nicht für eine hohe Dauerbelastung geschaffen ist.
CPU PHII 965
Asus CrosshairIII
und sonst die übliche Hardware nix außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Juni 2011)

Rein prinzipiell sollte diese Kombination auch dauerhaft funktionieren, zumindest solange wir hier von einer 580 und nicht 590 reden.


----------



## IconX (1. Juni 2011)

Dürfte meiner Meinung sogar recht locker reichen, gehe da von max 450 Watt Verbrauch mit Furmarkt und Prime aus, vllt was mehr . Wenns nen Noname wäre würde ich sagen nein, aber ein Bequiet ist da doch schon nen anderes Kaliber. Falls sich dein Freund total unsicher mit dem Netzteil ist, kann er ja auch fürs erste undervolten - ne 580 reicht ja schon im Normalzustand locker für alle Games zur Zeit.


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Juni 2011)

Das müsste schon reichen, zumal das Netzteil ja nicht immer am Limit läuft. Würde auch so 450-460 Watt Maximalverbrauch schätzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juni 2011)

Also es hat ja masimal 420 Watt auf der 12V Leitung, also die Graka ist jetzt drinn und das System scheint bis jetzt ohne Problem zu laufen. Das hab ich ja gewusst mir ging es halt um den Dauerbetrieb, ich weiß das die Pure Power NT's nicht die hochwertigsten Bauteiel drinn haben so wie die Dark Power zum Beispiel.
Die Zukunft wirds zeigen da er ja sehr viel und gerne zockt bin ich mal gespannt obs auf Dauer Probleme gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juni 2011)

Das Pure bietet ja 420 Watt auf der 12er Leitung. Die Komponenten sind zwar eher nicht dafür ausgelegt, aber laufen sollte das schon, auch wenn ich eher ein anderes Netzteil nehmen würde.
Er soll halt nicht Furmark spielen oder die CPU auf 5GHz übertakten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (2. Juni 2011)

Um alle Unklarheiten endgültig zu beseitigen:

Innerhalb der (Referenz) Spezifikationen wird diese Kombination im normalen Betrieb funktionieren.

Macht unsere Pure Power Serie nicht immer schlechter als sie ist


----------



## Philipus II (2. Juni 2011)

Von meiner Seite:
Wenn dein Spezl nicht übertakten will, kann er das Netzteil problemlos weiter nutzen. Ich sehe keine Probleme.


----------

